# 1971 lemon peeler



## james (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111892812356?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

looks good barn fresh i am the owner message me if u have questions


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2016)

James do you also happen to be known as Brian Matzen of NY?


----------



## james (Feb 1, 2016)

why would i know who that is?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh I don't know, you just joined yesterday and already messaged us trying to sell us your Krate, just like Brian Matzen always does, you write the same way, you collect the same Krates, you live in the same area, your 0 feedback ebay name is similar to the names Brian Matzen uses every time he starts a new account here... But no worries the mods will figure it out, they are checking your IP address, and I will have no problem apologizing if I'm wrong.

It would be really strange if Brian Matzen forgot how many times he's been outed for ripping people off (here and elsewhere) and being banned but yet still made another new account, but stranger things have happened!


----------



## james (Feb 1, 2016)

i really dont know who he is and i do have this bike i can atke any part pics on demand and i only just was directed to here from facebook not long ago so whoever he is he sounds like a bad character but i promise you im only here to sell this and maybe get parts for an apple krate project but sorry if you feel that way about me


----------



## james (Feb 1, 2016)

take*


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2016)

Well lookey what I just found on Brian Matzen's facebook page! Huh, guess he has Lemon Peeler JUST LIKE YOURS! And the same pics....How strange!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2016)

OK "James" aka Brian Matzen is booted now, whew! Till next time...stay vigilant my friends 

Darcie


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 2, 2016)

dam NY'rs


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 2, 2016)

EASY Stig them's fightin' words


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2016)

He sent me a "Convo-y" last night asking if I had any interest in buying that Krate. Way to go Darcie!

If you don't know what a convo-y is, it's the new abbreviation for a Personal Message.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 2, 2016)

Did anyone else get some Dutch text in the item removed message, yet it is a US eBay page?


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2017)

I understand there is a girl involved with this also ,going as sarah fisher,a new partner?


----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

hey I'm from new York and I'm a decent person. lol


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 16, 2017)

kasper said:


> hey I'm from new York and I'm a decent person. lol



Says who?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 16, 2017)

kasper said:


> hey I'm from new York and I'm a decent person. lol[


----------



## Schwinntime (May 13, 2017)

Brian is back. 
Got me yesterday.


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2017)

Schwinntime said:


> Brian is back.
> Got me yesterday.




Can you share any of the details? I'm really surprised that this guy is still able to function.


----------



## Schwinntime (May 13, 2017)

I would love to share once the dust has settled. 
For now I can say he is operating as the administrator of a facebook page called Schwinn Stingray (one word)


----------

